# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  A journey of 1000 miles - Game thread

## ExothermReacton

*The journey begins!*The last preparations are made and the travelers stare into the open land in front of them. The Aether tower is not even in their sight. Theoretically, they could deny its existence. For some reason though, they believe that they will see its mysterious aura everyone is talking about from the distance one day.

Pssst! In case you are interested and haven't signed up yet. Here is the thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...-sign-ups.html


*Handy information*
I will just summarize the most important rules and information here. The quests, the news and everything that has to do with the game is located in a google doc that I can edit at any time, right here:

~~~~~*Quest guide*~~~~~
Make sure to have a look at it whenever you plan to go on an adventure or you might miss cool opportunities to collect more steps.

*Quests*

- Every quest can be done once by every traveller. So if you already finished quest X, you can't repeat it but somebody else might do so.
- You can always ask another traveler in your dreams to help you except the quest does state the opposite. For example, if you can't defeat a flying grandpa with your close combat abilities a traveler with ranged abilities might help you a lot!
- You need to post a dream journal entry here to make your success count. If it is very short you can also simply post it into this thread.
- Special tasks can appear under certain conditions... who knows what that means?


*Voting Council*

-Every few days all travelers can vote on three actions. The one with the most votes wins obviously.
-You can use two votes and use them as you desire


*Journey progress*
There is a progress bar in the document showing how much points we need for the next area. Reaching the end of all areas is the main goal of the game but there are many alternative paths that allow to discover more of the dream world. 
The first one that you will notice is the parallel world in which all manipulation tasks take place. Completing manipulation tasks grows our knowledge about this world and will give us more opportunities to make use of it.

*I am looking forward to the 1st of November when the journey finally starts.*

*Big question:*Would you like to see personal quests for each traveler? I would send them per PM and they would contain special rewards that fit each traveler.

----------


## Cookino

Oooh I really like,those tasks. I'm personally interestes in the exploration ones and seeing what I can find. By the way I think the specific task for each member thing is insteresting, I'd be down with that. Also, can we start doing tasks already or do they only count after november starts?

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Oooh I really like,those tasks. I'm personally interestes in the exploration ones and seeing what I can find. By the way I think the specific task for each member thing is insteresting, I'd be down with that. Also, can we start doing tasks already or do they only count after november starts?



They start to count on November. I posted them earlier to allow some preparation, so people know what to expect.

----------


## ExothermReacton

*It has finally started!*

Time to travel through the Wide Lands and see what they have to offer! I don't know much about our next destination but people say you can't even trust the light there...

Going to slowly send out personal tasks to you guys in the next days. Good luck!

----------


## KingAerys

*bolts into the fields* WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooo

----------


## Cookino

Yeah! I've just accomplished a personal goal so I think the next one is gonna be one of the game's tasks (I really want to do the one where you can tame a creature). I'll also do my personal quest in the future. By the way the personal quest thing is pretty cool, I really like that idea!

----------


## GenghisKhan

So I have the honor to be the first to complete tasks for this nice Challenge !  :Cool: 

- Roam around - done a lot, but not sure about finding anything cool
- Describe a plant (tree)
- Find and loot a building
- Find something in body of water
- Find not existing creature (Pegasus)
- Explored dungeon, found magic wand
- Created stone symbol (it was like am equilateral triangle)
- Create item (lots of them)
- Bandits - not sure, as dream was about to fade by then
- Ask something to a member

I am not able to link DJ entry here  ::tongue::

----------


## ExothermReacton

> So I have the honor to be the first to complete tasks for this nice Challenge ! 
> 
> - Roam around - done a lot, but not sure about finding anything cool
> - Describe a plant (tree)
> - Find and loot a building
> - Find something in body of water
> - Find not existing creature (Pegasus)
> - Explored dungeon, found magic wand
> - Created stone symbol (it was like am equilateral triangle)
> ...



One word: WOW! You are solving the tasks faster than I estimated anyone would do. Seems like I need to add a few more so you don't run out of things to do xd. Or I need to make a few general tasks that a repeatable.

I found the DJ entry by the way and it was a joy to read. Had to laugh about all the origami creations (and the crappy loot you got). ::D: 

Messaging you per PM soon so you can choose your bonus loot from the Wide Lands' "Headstart" perk.

Time to update the progress bar I guess.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Just a reminder that you can vote on an action in the voting council. Just give me your two votes in this thread!

----------


## GenghisKhan

No worries !
Usually I am not able to keep this rate =P
There are still many interesting tasks to do
Also I plan joining more challenges to keep things interesting...
Cheers !

About voting, I still need to read that part more carefully

----------


## KingAerys

I vote to pray or make a new route.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Heya! 

My accomplishments last night:

-Roamed around and found a cool mini-forest

Challenging the sinister sword fighter and a glimpse of the Wide Lands - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

By the way. I will count votes tomorrow so be sure to give me your two votes! ::D: 


*We passed 14.8% of the first area in this week! Keep it up guys!*

----------


## Cookino

In that case I'll vote for the alternative route option. Is it okay to use both my votes for one option? I tought about doing the rain one but my ld frequency is like 1-2 per week right now, so it possibly would go wasted if I votes for it. I also didn't vote for swapping a task since I haven't completed any tasks. Otherwise I could vote fir swapping one I already did.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Two for one is fine!

----------


## GenghisKhan

Ok so I vote for swapping the "Fight the carnivorous plant" and "Fight the giant snake" tasks for something else

EDIT: Also, any way to make the link to the doc more visible ? Thanks !

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Ok so I vote for swapping the "Fight the carnivorous plant" and "Fight the giant snake" tasks for something else
> 
> EDIT: Also, any way to make the link to the doc more visible ? Thanks !



I guess I have to make it bold and fancy. Well, a moderator has to do it as I can't edit the post anymore.

----------


## ExothermReacton

It is official now! The travelers have voted to take an alternative route and as a result they found something very interesting... look at the special tasks in the doc and see for yourself!
Just a little teaser: Everyone gets something as a prize if we complete the task no matter if they contributed or not! (not contributing lowers the chance of success of course and then nobody gets anything) ::D:

----------


## GenghisKhan

Ok, so *HERE* I manage to manipulate water, before working on TotY

While *HERE* I summon an object behind myself, just a small ball

Next days I should have more time to focus on dreaming, hopefully I can complete some more quests  :Cool:

----------


## ExothermReacton

And the first parallel points have been collected! Was a bit too busy this week but I am certain that I can do something this weekend. Maybe build a tower for the defense temple or so.
Oh, and there will be one new task for each category today. Don't worry, the old ones won't disappear in case you were working on them.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Four new tasks are out! Check the quest guide to take a look! We made it to 17.2% by the way. A good fifth of the Wide Lands is behind us! ::cooler::

----------


## GenghisKhan

Very long WILD this morning (1hr+), where I complete Gnome TotY, Explore Candyland TotM, fight for DHL and also complete some tasks for the Journey of 1,000 miles. *HERE* the DJ entry
Tasks completed:
- Plant seed, see what happens: a metal plant appeared, I un-rooted its seed
- Uncover the secret of secret pillar: it was a bad, undercover robot. I packed it back and dropped at the bottom of a lake
- Build defensive tower - I built in Candyland, so used chocolate, biscuits and marshmallows, even made some liquerice cannons
- Personal task - I flew on a hot air balloon built with two origami paper sheets

Just read the new tasks, they look great, gotta try them out soon !
I was a big fun of TES IV - Oblivion alchemy, so that one looks super-funny to me !

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Very long WILD this morning (1hr+), where I complete Gnome TotY, Explore Candyland TotM, fight for DHL and also complete some tasks for the Journey of 1,000 miles. *HERE* the DJ entry
> Tasks completed:
> - Plant seed, see what happens: a metal plant appeared, I un-rooted its seed
> - Uncover the secret of secret pillar: it was a bad, undercover robot. I packed it back and dropped at the bottom of a lake
> - Build defensive tower - I built in Candyland, so used chocolate, biscuits and marshmallows, even made some liquerice cannons
> - Personal task - I flew on a hot air balloon built with two origami paper sheets
> 
> Just read the new tasks, they look great, gotta try them out soon !
> I was a big fun of TES IV - Oblivion alchemy, so that one looks super-funny to me !



I am a chemistry nerd so throwing things together to see what happens is one of the greatest things on earth for me. hehe ::chuckle:: 
I really want to see the candy cannons when I approach the tower defense temple. Let's see what I could create that matches the craziness!

----------


## GenghisKhan

Some more progress:

*HERE* I mix some ingredients and make a potion and its antidote

*HERE* I explore a hole in the ground which takes me to an Underground Cathedral

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Some more progress:
> 
> *HERE* I mix some ingredients and make a potion and its antidote
> 
> *HERE* I explore a hole in the ground which takes me to an Underground Cathedral



Remember me to never take your potions.

----------


## GenghisKhan

> Remember me to never take your potions.



 ::chuckle::

----------


## GenghisKhan

This morning I managed to break a severe two-weeks dry spell

I completed one task from this challenge*DJ entry*
- I convinced a colleague to join the quest
- Together, we went to the mad old archer tower, but after receiving some arrows, recall badly fades there, so I am not sure if it counts as progress...

----------


## ExothermReacton

> This morning I managed to break a severe two-weeks dry spell
> 
> I completed one task from this challenge*DJ entry*
> - I convinced a colleague to join the quest
> - Together, we went to the mad old archer tower, but after receiving some arrows, recall badly fades there, so I am not sure if it counts as progress...



I am going to count it. Being too strict is no fun  :tongue2: 

Going to add a new task that I had in one of my dreams later today. Oh, and I reduced the points needed to progress to 200 so we progress a little faster.^^

----------


## GenghisKhan

Nice !

We need more people and more completions, though  ::yddd::

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Nice !
> 
> We need more people and more completions, though



True. The tasks seem rather overwhelming for beginners at first but don't get discouraged! When I started this game I had barely the possibility to complete my own tasks but after a few weeks of simply staying with lucid dreaming I was able to solve a few. DJ entry coming SoonTM.
Hmmm... I wish it would be easier to give/receive advice from other people but lucid dreaming is a fairly personal thing and your way of doing it might totally not work out for me and the other way round.
My personal golden rule is to do a little every day. Just don't stress yourself out by trying to stay aware 24/7. Nobody can take that for very long and you loose interest. But practice frequently, you need to make the awareness nearly automatic. This is a very crucial point where everything gets a bit easier. 

Maybe I could advertise this game a little bit but I am not sure how...

----------


## ExothermReacton

Hey, it took some time but I finally managed to write a journal entry here. Phew!

I managed to control water in the Wide Lands a bit. Read the last part if you are interested. The rest is the fire element which is no task sadly. ::tongue:: 

Mastering fire and water - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Oh, and the new task is here! We are going to storm a fortress so get ready. You can get a ton of steps from it!

----------


## ExothermReacton

Explored a dungeon tonight and defeated the evil force inside of it. The funniest fight I ever had probably. The dungeon part starts somewhere in the middle if you are not interested in the story of how I got into this.

Restaurant dungeon and fight against the Nunchaku Brothers - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I have some nice nunchakus now..hehe. ::D:

----------


## GenghisKhan

That's good ! 

I am eager to attempt the Storm a Fortress quest !  ::D:

----------


## Cookino

> Maybe I could advertise this game a little bit but I am not sure how...



Maybe some signature thingy with links to the game, similar to the dream hero league? Maybe that would get some people to join. By the way I'm gonna finally get started on the game whenever I solve my current control problem, which is changing the scenario. I've been trying walking through mirrors but they just lead me to the same place which sucks since my dreams always have mundane scenarios. I've got a few ideas to try yet, once I figure out how to change the scenario consistently I'm going to try some of the tasks.

----------

